# Andis Clipper Advice



## wildlifevet15 (Apr 5, 2011)

After reading many of the threads on here, I've decided to get an Andis AGC2 clipper, but I was just wondering if there were any big differences between the Ultraedge AGC2, Super Speed AGC2, and just the plain AGC2. Any opinions on any advantages or disadvantages to these models would be very helpful. Thanks!


----------



## zippersmith (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi, I'm not an professional groomer. I did do a lot of research on clippers after buying an underpowered Andis Pro Animal groom kit (purple one with plastic combs, which we broke a tooth on the first groom), runs ~3700 spm, that comes with a #10 ceramic blade (which we dropped and broke on our second groom). I've learned a lot reading here and on other grooming sites; If you're committed to grooming yourself or are a professional: buy good equipment from the start.

The Andis AG and AG Super's have a more squarish body to them; weigh about 1.1 pounds. They run anywhere from 2700 to 4400 spm depending on model. They have a good reputation and are generally foolproof/bullet proof. They reportedly have some gaps between the blade and body housing and may over time get hair up and inside. Also Jeff at Northern Tails Sharpening felt that spray coolants ought not to be sprayed up (meaning up or into the body of an AG as there may be some type of sparking going on). 

(Actually he doesn't like spray coolants much at all because of carcinogens).

The AGC / AGC2 / AGC2 super and UltraEdge clippers all have a rounded body. Weigh a little less than the AG/AG supers. They have a removable cap down near the blade which aids in cleaning the hair which inevitably collects on any clipper, and to make maintainance easy. Aren't supposed to have the open spark issue. That being said I've read some places that these UltraEdge and AGC's motor gets hot and might have a higher return rate (which may be because they are more often used in a professional setting doing 20+ grooms/week)

If you want more info on these the Andis site here has specification AND schematics.

What did I buy?
I bought the Wahl KM2, 3000/3500 spm as listed on the equine packaging, but the Wahl site says 2700/3300 spm; rounded body, weighs .8 lbs, and 16 ft. cord. It's generally considered powerful. 
Regularly on ebay for $99 brand new, it came with a #10 and #10wide. 
The KM2 has less moving parts, and maintaince is very easy. It may have _slightly_ more noise than the Andis you're considering, and a slight breeze coming out of it from the motor.

After doing all those hours of research (I really must be OCD) I think the long and short of it is this:

-These are all "professional" clippers (except the Pro Animal) and properly maintained have what it takes to do the job. Generally faster speeds are for matted coats or professionals who know what they are doing and can get the job done expeditiously thus avoiding highly heated blades.

-Proper coat preparation is very important. If dog is not clean, blades dull quick. If not brushed out (no mats) any clipper/blade or comb will have a tough time going through.

-Blades need to be sharp and properly oiled and maintained. (Jeff and a few other sharpeners I've read all feel that probably up to 50% of the Andis/Oster blades and once in a while a few of the Laube CX/Geib Buttercut blades are dull from the factory!)

Good luck, I'm sure you'll like whatever you choose.
Sorry for the wall of text, hope it helps.
Chris


----------

